# Blog Post Index



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*

*I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*

Wondered how hard it would be to make a Blog index for helping find things and bundling somethings together for quick reference.
I know there's a search tool but have you ever really tried finding much with it.
I just hit 200 blog entries and lets say you wanted to see how I make a tire well the index has grouped the high points of these and other posts.

So try it out and give me some hints how I can make it better.
By putting it here I can up date it as time goes by and add more links.
I am also adding a link in my signature so it won't get last over time.
Just a test of an idea.

*Links For Finding HTL's HowTo's *

*Some HowTo's may span more than one thread*
*Jig & part making*

Making *Scratch Built *Model plans
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/117561

Axles
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/81554

Cutting out wheel centers. [Drill press jig]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88122

Sanding wheels to round [Disk sander jig]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109129

Cutting slats for cattle car sides. [Table saw tip]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88010
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/110129

Cutting out and sanding parts [tips]

http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/97226

hydraulics making [tip]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/96282

Lift for back deck Delivery truck 
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/98162

Cow catcher HOWTO
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109577

Blade for Bull Dozer [Table saw jig]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91274

Using 7 1/4 Saw Blades in table saw [Dado set]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/80354

Steering HowTo 
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/82298

Rear end Power Wagon 
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/93018
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115386

Rear End Dump truck 2/14/18
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/118881

Air tanks for truck
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91930

Hot Rod motor #1 Build
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115530

Tracks for Excavator & Dull Dozer Jig & HowTo
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/73914
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91154

Trimming parts HowTo
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109081

*Wheel Making*

Wheel Making Jig #1
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113442

http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113873

http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116065

http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116153

Mag Wheel Making Jig
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115889

Hummer wheels
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88290

My first try at making wheels. Toy crane
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/73178

Making wheels from what I learned from Dutchy.
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/80666

Making a staggered spoke wheel
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/86066

Wheels for the tanker truck Many tips
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/87802
Bob Cat wheels
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/96770

Power wagen wheels
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/93018

More wheel tips
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/94626

Truck wheels
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/92618
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/110777

Wheels for the dull dozer.
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/74298

Train wheels
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/90066
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/90682

Ebonized tires Making them BLACK
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88898
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/92618

*Making Shop Tools and Jigs
*

Cyclone build made from wood
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/90394

Ed Stiles finger joint jig
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/155314

DIY Table saw fence accessory for the Dewalt DW745
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/171410

*My Builds

Toys and Models*

*The projects tool in LJ's would probable work better for this last part but may be able to use it on other sites???
*
BullDozer Toy #1
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/72162

Bob Cat
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/96602

Chevy Hot Rod 1934

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/354193

Delivery Truck
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/97226

Dump Truck Kenworth T880 Dump Truck
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/118649

Dozer #2
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/90962

Excavator Model
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/73730

Hot rod coupe 1934 #2
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115386

Hummer
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88442
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/89058

Ford Model 1935

Chevy Model 1932 
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/94482

Lincoln Kb Model 1932 
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/85794

Low Boy Trailer
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/89290

Mining Truck
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/95842

Mack LR Truck Model
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/80354

Nautilus 20000 thousand leagues under the sea
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113434

Power Wagon 6×6

http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/92930

Sprint race car
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/94890

Tanker Truck
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/87074

VW Pickup
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116329

VW Thing
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/117761

WS Tractor Semi
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91874

Tower Crane Toy
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/72858

Caterpillar [Bug toy]
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/99858

Rocket Ship 
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113985

Well Drilling Rig Model
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/78242

*
Trains*

Caboose #1
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/83562

Caboose--mail car #2 Full Size
Cattle car #1
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/87898

Cattle Car #2 Full Size
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/110129

Coal Train Engine Built with out using the lathe
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/84770

Wood burning train Built with out using the lathe
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/108993

railway breakdown crane
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/90594

Combined Car
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/84042

diesel locomotive
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/89946

Track for the Train
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/86714
http://lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/111121


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


I really appreciate the effort you have made to help others. The blogs that you and others have done are very detailed and take a big effort to do. The downside is that you are sucking me into the vortex of toy and wheel making. it is on my list of to do projects for 2018.

I sometimes wish that these were available in a PDF document.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


What a magnificent effort Bruce to collate all this lot in one blog…very well done!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Thats a keeper for sure, .. appreciate the effort, and agree with the suggestion.

I am not sure but I think searching also is refined or has something to do with the tag hints at the bottom I have never actually used it, so a informed comment would have to come from a LJ that used them or the administrators of the site for the correct answer.

A sideways Flag would be good too! tee hee!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


On behalf of the Churchill model makers…. THANKS!

You get one helluva *BIG* "*E*" for *effort *for this *#4*.. I appreciate the time you put into compiling the details. This is greatly appreciated be me and I'm sure many others will look on this with great satisfaction and assistance.

As with all good hints, my concern is that it will slip down into the archives unless it gets reposted on a regular basis… even if only for newbies.

Not sure of you used "keywords" (looks like you didn't unless I'm looking in the wrong spot). I agree with *rc* hint on inundating the search engine with keywords (without the cussing).

Now talking about rc….


> A *sideways Flag *would be good too! tee hee!
> 
> - robscastle


Gimme a break I thought we tackled *crowie* around the ankles about this… 








no tee hee here… maybe just a square tee pee!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Ducky, You're not read it all again. LOL
Look at the bottom of any of my posts a link is there in my signature..
I wanted to get in the shop but it was 34f or 4c so I spent about 2 hours and made this up.

I just fixed that in the nick of time. Duchy-Ducky


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...





> *Duchy*, You re not read it all again.
> - htl


No.. No.. I'm *ex*-Hungarian and not allowed to use the *Dutch oven *at home!

I appreciate that *#4*... and yes you are right again… *not read it all again*... Hey you can't teach an old duck new words… 
OK in my defence… What's written in that size 6 font on page 32 at the bottom of your house insurance? I'm sure there are other guilty parties… People need to be spoon fed… that's why I changed to duck… wasn't getting enough food!

Regulars reading your blogs are aware of your works and would hit you "home" page on instinct… I do and I'm not people…

My comment was more for those new builders that may come along and are not aware of what you have created in the past… and are lost for ideas… and then there's those that don't fully read… I'm sure there many things I have posted recently that have already been covered but I was too slack to search (or used the wrong search keys). Then again a reminder seldom goes astray.

Keep up your hint's #4… they are appreciated.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Danm, I should be in jail… Guilty again… totally glossed over your preamble… agree with the search tool.

Remember we threw this HINTs repository around a while back and never got off the ground… problem is it's not going to be easier now.

The big question is how do we channel people to it (your hints page)... both newbies to LJ and non-Buddies to articles.

Probably everyone can benefit from incidental projects/blogs they don't subscribe to but getting the exposure is the conundrum… after all we can't use dancing girls to attract attention and even that may get boring after a while.

I'm sure this doesn't help, however, it does confirm I'm out of positive suggestions.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


I'm sure there *many things I have posted recently that have already been covered* but I was too slack to search

That may be true but everyone sees things differently so the way I word a how to may go over someones head but you talking about a similar project from a different angle hits home and all is made clear.

Or the use of different tools to get the same job done, as we have seen in the many great kerf How to's being shown right now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Bruce a huge thank you for doing all this work ….. it is very nice to be able to go back and look at things …..GREAT JOB :<))
I WISH WE COULD EVEN GET TO 30F DEGREES 
its so cold here i have been parking in garage and working on puzzles for a week now …sounds like 1 more week :<((


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


"*been parking in garage and working on puzzles for a week now" 
*
GR8 Just one question?

Is the Puzzle, how do I get out of the truck with all the doors and windows frozen shot?
If it was Ducky in this spot I would come to the conclusion that his wife pored water over the doors and windows while he was sleeping.
But being summer down under I would probable be wrong, surely the welding would have woke him up..


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


This indexer was made in WordPad and then pasted here.
No need to get fancy it all goes away when you paste it, but you may know a better way or are a computer nerd so then make your's pretty.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...





> .... that his wife pored water over the doors and windows while he was sleeping….
> 
> - htl


In the truck… would/could never happen…. However, if you talk about the dog house… a most probable reality!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Sorry *#4*, I think you may have missed what I was alluding to…

I was referring to this blog's pointer itself (not as much content). While you now *"xref*" it in your *signature*, other LJ'ers (especially newbies) may not necessarily immediately hone in of your projects/blogs to get the link through your signature… Not everyone would think to click and see!

This by no means a criticism or anything negative… Actually, so far it seems the best solution I've come across… and most reasonable people do read.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Ducky and have hit all the spots I know about.
I just figured out [two years and still a newbie] how the first titling works when you add a blog, I never really took much notice of it and just put everything in toy construction but if used right it could separate the blogs in some meaningful ways on our *Blog *home page list.

One of those- all you can do is put it out there and let it be found.

I love this site for all it has done to farther my model making skills and wood working in general and even turned me into a writer of sorts, Who knew?
My old English teacher would faint at the many words I have typed. lol
And the typing teacher, well I never took typing so no problem there?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...





> One of those- all you can do is put it out there and let it be found.
> 
> - htl


You certainly get a big "*T*" for *Tried my best*!



> My old English teacher would faint at the many words I have typed. lol
> And the typing teacher, well I never took typing so no problem there?
> 
> - htl


IF only my English teacher read what I should have read on my behalf…. I'd know a helluva lot more.

Nevertheless you've certainly put your mark on this site without lifting a leg… and helped a lot of woodworkers.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


WOW! What An Effort That Was! Good For You!


----------



## Gary (Jul 24, 2006)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for your work here.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Just trying to make it easier for someone to find the high points of my blog.*
> 
> *I've made a new index with all my newer projects added here.*
> 
> ...


Thank you Bruce 
Very much appreciated sir


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*New Blog Index #2 *

*New index page.*
I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.

Start here with a step by step of how a scratch build model is made.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/117561
Many of these links cover more than one page so be sure to hit the next link to check out the next page in the blog.

There is a hundred ways to do any thing but this is what I used at the time with what tools and knowledge I had at the time.
Be sure if you don't feel right doing something to back off and learn more or find another way to get the job done, better safe than sorry.

*Tips*

Boring for the hydraulics

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/123289
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/81554

Doweling jigs

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130086
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/81890

plans to wood application-Sanding-

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129978
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129518
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/126425
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/126169

Delivery truck building cab

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/97226

sanding jig
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109129

sanding wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/86154

*Car & Truck Parts*

Cabs [seats]
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/126537
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/125505
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/97362

hot rod cab
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115386

power wagon cab
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/93338
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88562
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88730

excavator cab seats
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/123425

Front and back suspension that works
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/118881
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/118985
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116281

Air tanks for trucks
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91930

Engine hot rod
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115530
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116185

Wire frame for sprint race car
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/94890

Engine Hood or Bonnet
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/123761
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/85794

Radiators
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130049
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129999
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129564
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/127785

hot rod radiator
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115794
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/94826

Steering

Steering wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130013

Semi Truck 4.5 Steering
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/125641
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/125665

Mack Truck Steering
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/82298

*WHEELS*

Making wheels start here
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130229

Building the wheel making jig

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/127169
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/127249
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/127609

Making wheel blanks
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/127857
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129304
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129350
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129360

Wheels for tractors
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130229

Truck wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/125801
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/125833

Spokes holes for wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/122529

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/121497

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/126705
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/127601

Spoke wheels first try
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/86066

Tire treads
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116065

5 ply tread
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/114393

5 ply tires first try
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/80666
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/80818

wheel hub indexer
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/115889
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/116153

Spoke wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130095
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129542

van spoke wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/123873spokw

*Wheel making jig #1*
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113442
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/113873
Bob Car wheels using old style wheel jig
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/96770
Rims for the hot rod first try
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/94626
cutting out for wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/93018
Wheel making using the Toys and Joys wheel jig with up grades

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/92618

Low boy Trailer wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/89498

Hummer old style wheel jig
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88290

Hummer rim jig
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88378

Older rim jigs
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/87802

*Heavy equipment*

Bull Dozer blade
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/124625
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91274

Tracks 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/124385
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/122457
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/122529

First excavator tracks jig
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/73914
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/73954
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/74122

Tracks small dozer
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/91154
hydraulics
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/96282

*Trains*

Boiler with out using lathe
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/84770

Cow catcher
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130100
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109577

https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/85402

cattle car sides slats
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/129945

Caboose sides slats
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/110129

Caboose--mail car Roof
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/110569

Spoke wheels
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/130095
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/120321

spoke wheels difrent style
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/85122

Wheels-trucks
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/88122

Tracks
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/120945
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/86714

Train track rails
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/111121

cab
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109489
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109081

smoke stack
https://www.lumberjocks.com/htl/blog/109129

*Thanks for checking out the index *and hope it was helpful.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *New Blog Index #2 *
> 
> *New index page.*
> I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.
> ...


Thank you heaps Bruce for organizing all this for everyone. 
I've added it to My Favourites.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *New Blog Index #2 *
> 
> *New index page.*
> I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.
> ...


Same here!


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

htl said:


> *New Blog Index #2 *
> 
> *New index page.*
> I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.
> ...


Thank you, for you time in putting this together.


----------



## Bronzev (Nov 16, 2020)

htl said:


> *New Blog Index #2 *
> 
> *New index page.*
> I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.
> ...


This is Great! Thank you for putting this together this will help alot for me just starting out on these model builds


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

htl said:


> *New Blog Index #2 *
> 
> *New index page.*
> I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.
> ...


Yes, a huge thank you Bruce for sharing your knowledge! Much appreciated.


----------



## AussieLarks (Sep 11, 2021)

htl said:


> *New Blog Index #2 *
> 
> *New index page.*
> I've seen the need to build a new index as I've added quite a few new projects so hope this is helpful.
> ...


That's a remarkable contribution which I'm certain I'll access at some stage…...
Thanks.

Cheers, Kerry


----------

